# Rhinestone setting machines



## sewwrite1

Hi! Im new to this forum. I have a CAMS rhinestone and an Ioline crystal press and would be glad to help or answer any questions anyone has! Thanks and Happy Bling


----------



## CyberSultan

Welcome to the forum Sue!


----------



## sewwrite1

Thanks! Im looking forward to sharing and learning!


----------



## DivineBling

Wow! It looks like we just gained a very valuable member! I'm looking forward to seeing what you have to offer! Thanks for jumping in and offering your expertise!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Welcome to the forums. Cams and Crystal Press - lot of blinging going on at your place.


----------



## vix027

Hi Sue

I have a rhinestone automated machine question.

I have been using a magic fix rhinestone machine for almost a year now and now require another machine. 

I have had my fair share of problems with the magic fix and am looking for something more reliable. 

Although when the magic fix is working correctly it is flawless. 

I can run loads of designs without any stones upside down.

But there are a lot of settings which you need to be aware of and are not trained to fix. 

The machine requires you to check a lot of settings before you start and if not checked correctly you will find a lot of problems. 

Not a problem when i run it as i know the machine now. But when i get another machine i wont be able to run both so i have employed a staff at the moment but i have to run all checks before she starts as she does not have a knowledge. 

I have looked into employing someone with an idea of machines but they are asking for a higher wage and i am not willing to pay any more than minimum to just run the machine. 
As i would be splashing out almost over £15,000 and i need to recover my money back. 

This is the reason i would like any info on the cams long term running. 

What problems have cams users come across?

After 6 months is the machine running smoothly?

If making a design of 500 stones and you repeated this design 5 times on the work are how many stones can you expect to be upside?

On a day to day basis or weekly, what is required to keep the machine healthy. 

Any help from any CAMs rhinestone machine users would be hugely beneficial for me as i am in 2 minds. 

Should i stick with the current company as i already know the machine, or do i opt for a more reliable machine.

I hope someone can help me. 

Regards
Vik


----------



## sewwrite1

Hi Vik,
Which Cams are you looking at? I have a 2 hopper and have a friend with the 4. On my machine, about once a week we blow out the lines and oil a couple of places and redo the machine settings. All takes about 30 minutes. As for how many stones flip, we think the cheaper the stone the more they flip. We still use the inexpensive ones, and we get about 0-2 flips in a design. If we up our game in stones we rarely get a flipped stone.

My friend with the 4 tells me she constantly has to deal with water build up in the compressor.

As for labor, what you might think about is that when the machine is running your employee is doing nothing. We gang our designs and frequently it will take 20-30 to run. The employee that runs our machine also does embroidery set up among other things.

Hope this helps!
Sue


----------



## vix027

Hi Sue,

Thanks for you input. 

I am looking into the 6 head machine. 

We use grade AA stones. very good quality. 

So each design will have stones upside down unless you use machine cut stones. is that fair to say?

Have you ever had the machine flip a lot of stones? 

Currently while the machine is running the staff can go and do other work. They are not needed while machine is running unless problems occur. 

How often is your machine in use on a day to day basis?

Your friend requires an air filter on the compressor. 
They are expensive but i managed to find a very good alternative. Have a look into refrigerator filters and coolers, you will require both. It will provide 0.01 pure air. They work and will fit onto the compressors. (Most popular compressors)

So is it safe to say since you have had the machine you have not had any mechanical problems?

Vik


----------



## sewwrite1

Where are you located?

We do have flips, again I think its cuz we favor the realllll cheap stones (we work the school market and its hard to get them to spend money).

We keep our machine running pretty much full time, if we dont have customer orders to fill then we make transfers for our store front.

oh YES we have had problems in the past with the machine flipping stones, but Id say the majority of the time its operator error (like oops I forgot to turn on the compressor).

We've had a couple of problems, once we had to replace a solenoid and then the compressor burned out. Any thing else we've been able to resolve with a call to support. 

Are you looking at the machine that can do the odd shape studs like stars, etc?

Sue


----------



## vix027

We are in the UK, How about you?

That sounds very good. Thank you for your help, you have made my decision much more easier and i can relax a little. 

Very hard to find true feedback on these machines. 
Especially now that there are a lot more companies selling them than before. 

Seems like we are both working our machines hard and you must have a very good rhinestone collection of you own.

I am looking at the cams site but cant seem to find a 4 head machine. I dont think ill be going for the machine which allows you to place different shape stones. I dont see this as a necessary feature. 

How long have you had the 2 head? 
Do you feel restricted with colors or sizes after time? 
Or are you happy with it 2 heads?

I mean i currently have a 4 head but i would say 90% of my designs are 2 color. So i may be backed into getting the 2 head as i already have a 4 head and im not sure if a 6head machine will be needed. But it's always good to consider.


----------



## sewwrite1

Im in Texas! 

Yes, I HATE having to change out wheels and would say 50% of our designs are more than 2 color/sizes. When we make transfers for customers we have to make 2 passes and its a pain!

Weve had the machine for about 10 months. We also have an Ioline crystal press. Originally we had the first generation of the machine and it was absolutely horrible! I think they replaced the machine before they finally gave up. Now I have their Crystal Press 2 and actually like it alot. Its a lot cheaper than the CAMS, but its slower and its really difficult to have stone files in multiple formats. Hope to get another CAMS.

What sw are you using?


----------



## vix027

Wow we are worlds apart. 

For templates we are using graph-tech cutter, but it is slowly falling apart and will need to look into another cutter. 

We use R-wear Studio for our designing. 
It was a good software when we first started but it is holding us back now. 
Need new software but my machine only works with r-wear so im stuck atm. 

How is the Gem master software? Do they offer updates on the software?

I have never seen this Ioline crystal press. It's great for testing new products but not for full time use. 

How is the rhinestone market in the US? 

I really like the CAMS but the 6 head is very pricey. 

The only reason i would go for CAMS would be for its reliability. 

I can get a magic fix 6 head same price as a cams 2 head. 

So its a big difference and once the machine is running smoothly it is flawless. You may find you wont have an upside stone in around 20 designs. very good but im really wanting something a little more stress free. So looks like going to have to save up.


----------



## sjidohair

sounds like you have it under control,, and doing a great job
Keep up the good work
Sandy jo


----------



## allhamps

Thanks for some good insight on the machines. I have the Crystal Press II, and have been contemplating getting a CAMS or other machine when I relocate to a space (other than my cramped basement). However, my biggest drawback, other than the fear of compressors and keeping them running right, is the restrictive software that comes with each of these different machines. I do all of my designing in DAS, and have been doing so since I got started. I love the software and pretty much have a good command of it so the designing piece goes pretty quickly. I'm stubborn, so I really don't want to, let alone have time, to learn a new designing software. At least with my CPII, I can design in DAS and import to the CPII pretty effortlessly. How many of these other machines allow you to import designs already done, for output to the transfer?

Right now, I'm of a mindset, that instead of spending the $10k - $20k for another setter, I can just get 3-4 more CPIIs, and work with what I know


----------



## prissyjane

I have had the Cams 2 hopper machine for a few months. The quality of our rhinestones is good. For a while I had only a few flipped stones. Now 10-20 or more depending on the design. Any ideas? I have talked with support but other that maintenance (which I have done) they were not much help.

Thanks!
Shannon


----------



## allhamps

Shannon, I don't know who your rhinestone supplier is, but it sounds like you got a bad batch of stones. If everything is pretty static in what you are doing with the machine, then the only variable left is the stones. This happened to me on my Crystal Press II. Everything was going quite fine, and suddenly, after using a new batch of crystal stones, it seemed like nothing was falling in the correct way. I tested everything on the machine and there were no problems. I tested some other stones and no problems. Finally, I looked really close at the stones that I was having an issue with, and started to notice some differences (glue color, clarity, chips, etc.). I talked with my supplier and it seems like they had "mistakenly" sent me a bag of Chinese grade stones, and they weren't working with the setting on my machine for the normal stones I use. It's just a thought


----------



## prissyjane

I have gotten rhinestones from 2 places to try and both are Korean and both flip...frustrating!


----------



## allhamps

Ok, then it does sound like you need some expert CAMS advice

Hope you get it worked out. It is a real pain when you get a lot of flipped stones like that.


----------



## sewwrite1

HHHmmmm....I think the only time we've had problems like you are talking about is when our air compressor was dying. It couldn't maintain the pressure and eventually quit totally. Sue


----------



## sewwrite1

This is such a tiny thing but....on the pink wheel there is a sm round metal piece instead of one of the hole the stones are positioned for pick up. That moves up and down and needs to be flush with the top of the pink wheel. If its too high or pushed in too far that will cause flipped stones.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## sjidohair

Loving the information you guys are sharing, thanks a ton,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## prissyjane

Thanks so much for your help. Now another problem has arose...The gun is only picking up a stone about every 10 tries. We are working with Coldesi on this and they are helpful considering we did not buy our machine from them. Our supplier customer service consist of checking settings and going over maintenance. Would appreciate any advise! Thanks!


----------



## dejalove

Ok someone help me out. There is a special kind of machine that you need to put rhinestones on shirts. geesh.. I just won my bid for a heat press.. and your telling me I have to get anotherrrrrrr machine?


----------



## sewwrite1

We had the same exact problem here yesterday! They had us take off the gun nozzle and sure enough there was a little pc of stone wedged in there. Popped it out with a pin. But THEN I dropped the nozzle top never to be seen again and it was $158 bucks to order a new one!!!! YIKES!!!


----------



## allhamps

dejalove said:


> Ok someone help me out. There is a special kind of machine that you need to put rhinestones on shirts. geesh.. I just won my bid for a heat press.. and your telling me I have to get anotherrrrrrr machine?


Yes there are rhinestone setting machines for making the transfers, not putting them on the shirts, but you don't HAVE to buy one. You can make your transfers with templates or you can buy pre-made transfers to put on with your heat press.


----------



## twok4hd

This is a great thread. I own a Crystal Press II and would be interesred hearing from other CP II owners what brand of stones they are having the best luck with. For us, Preciosa runs great, stones we get from VS are tolerable and stuff we get from Kandi is poor. Lots of flips. We just tested a new stone, I believe it is DSC ( I will have to recheck the name), from Europe that run quite well using the preciosa wheel.

One thing I have learned about the CP II is after about 4 sheets, I remove the Ctip and make sure it clear of dust and blow off the fiber optic cable end. Also, need to check tip alignment ever so often. I found durig the last check that the side to side axis had shifted. Talked with tech support and the initial feeling was belt stretch.


----------



## allhamps

I agree Glenn. Each day before I start the machine I blow out the tip, cable end, and filter using the canned air like for cleaning computers. I also use this to blow out the sorter wheel areas to make sure they are free of dust and any stone pieces. I also "dust" off my stones whenever I open a new bag. I run about 200,000 - 300,000 stones per week through that machine, so I try to make sure nothing slows me down


----------



## twok4hd

I would be interested in how you go about dusting off your stones.


----------



## vix027

Hi Guys, 
Seems like the cams is looking reliable. 

I have made my mind up and that i am going for the Cams now. 

I only have 1 concern which i hope you guys can help me with. 

I am currently using R-Wear Studio for designs, as the vision tech only works with the roland software. 

But if i move for the cams machine will i be able to use r-wear to design and send to the cams machine or can i open my r-wear designs in the gem master?

Any info regarding software would be much appreciated.


----------



## stephanieblingz

Hi,

I've been considering getting a CAMS machine for a while now. Is the Gem Master program free, and do you consider it to be pretty user friendly? My main concern is that I'm gonna have trouble designing motifs and such.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## api

I don't have R-Wear, but if you can export your design in Adobe Illustrator .ai (Ver. 7 or Ver. 8) format then you can import it into Gem Master. You have two options: Stone (Dot) or Vector line.

1.) If your design has (properly sized) circles, the Gem Master can recognize them as stones. 

2.) Your second option is to import the file as Vector line. After the import, you can Trace the vector lines with Gem Master.


----------



## api

Stephanie,

Gem Master is far from perfect but you can definitely use it for motif designing. I am not a big fan of Gem Master but I wouldn't be afraid buying a CAMS because it works with Gem Master. (Actually I did buy a CAMS two years ago and it works since then.) Search this forum and you will find a lot more about the CAMS and Gem Master.


----------



## Don-ColDesi

There are actually now two additional software options for the CAMS that can be purchased as an upgrade - Wilcom Deco Studio e2 and Hot Fix Era. Both have easier and more powerful tools to design your rhinestone motifs.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.


----------



## allhamps

Don, what are the import/export options from the various design software that are available with the CAMS? To be a little more specific, I actually have not considered a CAMS, because I do not want to have to use another design software. I have been using the DAS design software for several years and would prefer to continue. So would I have the option of importing a design done in my regular software into the CAMS software for production, and if so, in what format(s) could I use?

Thanks.


----------



## api

I am sure Don will answer you in details; I just want to tell you that if you can export ai (Illustrator) files from the DAS program, you can use your CAMS with the Gem Master (which comes with the machine).


----------



## Don-ColDesi

allhamps said:


> Don, what are the import/export options from the various design software that are available with the CAMS? To be a little more specific, I actually have not considered a CAMS, because I do not want to have to use another design software. I have been using the DAS design software for several years and would prefer to continue. So would I have the option of importing a design done in my regular software into the CAMS software for production, and if so, in what format(s) could I use?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Slick,

Sorry for the delay. We have been digging out from a very busy ISS Atlanta show and I have had engineers/programmers/dealers from around the world here every day since we got back. I am working on getting specific answers for you. I do know that the Wilcom software includes Corel X5 and works seamlessly with it - this would mean that any file you could import into Corel would work. The Sierra product also plays nice with Corel - so the same apply there.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Don. Things are growing so fast for me that I have got to find a more efficient way to keep up, so I'm looking at other machines, finances, location, etc


----------



## sjidohair

Slick, 

I am right there with you and have gone from considering one machine to many.

Sandy jo


----------



## prissyjane

We have done everything possible we know to do and our ss10 stones are being slung by the bottom gun. It is not every one of course but about 1 out of 5. Yesterday we worked on our alignment. It was doing better but not as good as before. We did nothing but let it rest over night then the 1st one we ran this morning was horrible. No matter which design it was bad. What can change overnight? It is a Cams machine.


Is there something else besides alignment?


----------



## mlstarr

sewwrite1 said:


> Hi! Im new to this forum. I have a CAMS rhinestone and an Ioline crystal press and would be glad to help or answer any questions anyone has! Thanks and Happy Bling


I have a ioline Crystal Press that I have had for about a year and I am constantly having problems with it....is this normal? A lot require new parts which since it is still under warrenty they send out to me but I dread when it does fall out of warrenty. Also I used to get really good tech support but now when I call I get told the policy is they will call me back within 24 hrs...well for every hour I am not working I am losing money. So if it is 24 hrs until they call me back then I have to get a new part I lose 2 or 3 days worth of income...just curious if you are having the same problem...


----------



## best26102

The cams machine will work with a little TLC and solid proper care and oh yeah some solid knowledge of the workings of all parts inside the metal housing. When you did an alignment ws it just the gun down or did you have to move the magazine rack to get it in proper alignment? If the second did you check all the other 5 while you were right there? Is it on one particular size stone or on one particular parts feeder. PM me if you need some guidance
David


----------



## twok4hd

mlstarr said:


> I have a ioline Crystal Press that I have had for about a year and I am constantly having problems with it....is this normal? A lot require new parts which since it is still under warrenty they send out to me but I dread when it does fall out of warrenty. Also I used to get really good tech support but now when I call I get told the policy is they will call me back within 24 hrs...well for every hour I am not working I am losing money. So if it is 24 hrs until they call me back then I have to get a new part I lose 2 or 3 days worth of income...just curious if you are having the same problem...



Can you be more specific about the problems you have had?

What parts have you had to replace?


----------



## best26102

what is your issue and I will see if I can help you out with your cams
what are your p1 and p2 settings.
is your filled stones ss6, ss10, ss16 or all of them
how often do you clean your platen
pm me if you want


----------



## buck1933

Sue I have been looking at a crystal press rhinestone machine. I am wondering how easy is it to use. Do you need to be a computer wizard to use it. It looks quite simple in the video. It also appears to be quite portable which would be good as I plan set up at various events and make custom transfers at the dance, baton, gymnastic meets etc.


----------



## allhamps

Edwin, the CPII machine itself, is a breeze to use. It works just like a printer/cutter. You send your design to the machine, load the stones and paper, and let it go to work. However, it is the making of your design, that will need some computer savy. 
What software are you currently using to do your designs? I use the CPII machines but I do not use their design software, so I really can't comment on that. I make my designs in a different software package and import to the CPII for printing. Not difficult at all.
I'm not keen on the "portability" of the CPII machine. Those suckers are heavy!! Of course that might not be problem for you guys. They do work well from a lap top, so that part of the portability is not an issue. You also don't have a lot of speed, so as far as doing custom designs on the spot, I would limit that to simple one or two color designs/names with no more than 300 stones so that you don't have people waiting.


----------



## buck1933

Thanks for the info. I was planning on using the crystal software. Have never done anything with rhinestones. Have mostly done sublimation printing on shirts. Use an old hp 4550n printer for that, have presses, laptops printers etc but want to try rhinestones.


----------



## mlstarr

I have been on the forum here before complaining about my problems with my Ioline Crystal Press that I have had for the last year and a half. Well end results I am not totally crazy the machine does have major issues and I am now having to mail it back to Ioline for repairs......here is my warning to all of you that are considering buying a Ioline Crystal Press or currently have one......KEEP YOUR BOX IT ARRIVES IN AND ALL THE PACKING MATERIAL......If you ever have to ship the machine back for repairs it is going to cost you $70.00 for just the box and materials to ship it in......if they have to mail you a new box that is another $60.00......now the cost of shipping the machine back to them for repairs is upwards of 300.00 one way...so you are going to have 600.00 at the very least in just shipping charges to and from......in my case it appears to more then likely be a computer board issue which is now going to cost approx. another 800.00 or more plus all the jobs I am losing by not having my machine and no estimated time of arrival back to me so I am now losing jobs because I cannot give them a estimated time I can get the product to them. 

I already had lost a week worth of work time while I was waiting for parts etc so we could try to repair the machine over the phone.

On a good note the tech I worked with at the company this time was wonderful.......we spent upwards of 6 hrs total on the phone over 2 days trying to repair the machine to no avail.

I really have a lot of regrets about buying this machine......when it is working it is ok but slow. But when it breaks down which is at least 25% of the time I have had it, it is just horrible.


----------



## best26102

sorry to hear about your issue Melanie. If you ever need any transfers in a pinch look us up.

Roxanne & David


----------



## allhamps

Where the heckler are you shipping from? I am in Maryland and it cost me $140 to ship via FedEx ground. I did have my box. It does take a little to get it back but they usually check it out completely so it's worth it. I actually have to go back to using templates but I can't stop working


----------



## mlstarr

best26102 said:


> sorry to hear about your issue Melanie. If you ever need any transfers in a pinch look us up.
> 
> Roxanne & David


 Oh Thank you so much, depending on how long this repair takes I might need to take you up on that....I really appreciate your offer how kind of you.


----------



## mlstarr

allhamps said:


> Where the heckler are you shipping from? I am in Maryland and it cost me $140 to ship via FedEx ground. I did have my box. It does take a little to get it back but they usually check it out completely so it's worth it. I actually have to go back to using templates but I can't stop working


Thank you for the advice of FedEx Ground, I will try that when they ship it back....do you remember what was wrong with yours....I have replaced so many parts on mine in the last year and half I already almost had a whole new machine already.....One of the things they think is wrong this time is the computer board. While they were shipping me parts this last time they actually had me disable 1 bowl and just work with 1 bowl....I have to tell working out of that 1 bowl was the best the machine has ever worked for me. There were hardly any upside down stones and other then a slower process I was happy to at least be able to print. Of course once the new part arrived and we spent hours trying fix the other bowl we arrived at more problems...we tried to disable the 2nd bowl again and go back to working out of 1 bowl as previously to NO avail...the whole machine was fried at that point. SO PLEASE...ballpark how long did they actually have a machine.....I am leaving for a large show in Chicago Monday...I think I have enough stock to get me through that show but then I arrive back on Feb 25 and I only have 2 wks before the next show in Louisville, Ky....I am really nervous.


----------



## OneStopBlingShop

Hi!

I have two CAMS 6 hopper machines. We have been running them for over 6 years now. At first, they didn't train us properly and there was no help at all with the manual! We spend thousands having someone come out and "fix" things for the first 2 1/2 years until we finally found the right tech to tell us that all we needed to do was replace a part here and there. The parts are really expensive and so is tech visits when needed. We are finally to the point that we know what is wrong and order the parts ourselves when needed. We haven't had a tech out for 3 years. 

As for flipping stones, we need to do that pretty much every sheet we run, but if the gun and setter is aligned, there are only one or two flips each sheet. If there are more, an adjustment needs to be made.

These machines are for sure a lot of work, but the rewards are great! Not a lot of people have this capability. 

Cindy
My One Stop Bling Shop


----------



## LouieM414

Ok, I have a graphtec plotter and was thinking about getting their software for rhinestones. Can someone please chime in on software and if graphtec software is a good one or not?


----------



## jasmynn

Hello All,
I have a decor machine and absolutely love it. I think both the cams and decor pretty much run the same as far as the mechanical part is concerned. I've had my 2 color decor machine for 2 years now and no major problems. the most I've had to spend on repairs was 120 for a nozzle replacement. I'm now looking to purchase their 4 color machine with the vacuum instead of the compressor. I've used it before at their site and its so fast and quiet. No more cleaning out air compressors and filters. No more worrying about moisture, etc. The customer service has been great so far. I think with all rhinestone machines, there is a bit of a learning curve. You have to learn how to adjust the settings and alignment. Once you've mastered this, it's a pretty flawless process. I don't know about the crystal press though. I've seen them at trade shows and they look like a headache to deal with and they run awfully slow. 
As far as software, I use Sierra Hot fix. It's the best rhinestone software in my opinion. After the update they just did, I'm extremely satisfied. Some of the designs I created are here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-rhinestone-print-job-examples/t201220.html

Ok... that's my 2 cents


----------



## fabulisinmn

Hi Sew!

You have impeccable timing and I hope you can help.

I am just starting to get into rhinestoning--I have quite a few dance companies that want product.

I have a US Cutter and I am using Sure Cuts Alot Pro 3.

I have purchased SS10 3mm stones.

Here's my problems:

I can't get a single stone line to work
I have purchased and downloaded bling fonts and they don't work.
Not all the spacing is the same
The holes on the screen are not round.

I've attached a picture of the word Showcase and what it does....(not filled in, just outlined).

Please help!


----------



## jasmynn

can you explain in more detail what you mean by it doesn't work.



fabulisinmn said:


> Hi Sew!
> 
> You have impeccable timing and I hope you can help.
> 
> I am just starting to get into rhinestoning--I have quite a few dance companies that want product.
> 
> I have a US Cutter and I am using Sure Cuts Alot Pro 3.
> 
> I have purchased SS10 3mm stones.
> 
> Here's my problems:
> 
> I can't get a single stone line to work
> I have purchased and downloaded bling fonts and they don't work.
> Not all the spacing is the same
> The holes on the screen are not round.
> 
> I've attached a picture of the word Showcase and what it does....(not filled in, just outlined).
> 
> Please help!


----------



## vwright

Where do you get your rhinestones, I have a crystal press and can't get locked on a permanent source that's reliable


----------



## rockshop

They presently have 2 refurbished decors for sale at $9,000 with compressor ,but I really want the new one with the vacuum pump.GREAT WORK.


----------



## jasmynn

rockshop said:


> They presently have 2 refurbished decors for sale at $9,000 with compressor ,but I really want the new one with the vacuum pump.GREAT WORK.


Me too! How many color are the refurbished ones?


----------



## rockshop

jasmynn said:


> Me too! How many color are the refurbished ones?


They are Decor 2 machines .Jasmynn How do DMC stones work in your Decor 2 if you have ever used them?


----------



## fabulisinmn

fabulisinmn said:


> Hi Sew!
> 
> You have impeccable timing and I hope you can help.
> 
> I am just starting to get into rhinestoning--I have quite a few dance companies that want product.
> 
> I have a US Cutter and I am using Sure Cuts Alot Pro 3.
> 
> I have purchased SS10 3mm stones.
> 
> Here's my problems:
> 
> I can't get a single stone line to work
> I have purchased and downloaded bling fonts and they don't work.
> Not all the spacing is the same
> The holes on the screen are not round.
> 
> I've attached a picture of the word Showcase and what it does....(not filled in, just outlined).
> 
> Please help!


Sew: is there a way we can private message? Thank you!!!!


----------



## jasmynn

rockshop said:


> They are Decor 2 machines .Jasmynn How do DMC stones work in your Decor 2 if you have ever used them?


Yes, I use them all the time. They work fine. I haven't had a stud, stone or nail head that I wasn't able to use yet. I sure wish it could do spangles! Has anyone tried?


----------



## mlstarr

I am going to be seriously considering selling Ioline Crystal Press 2 if anyone is interested. It is a year and a half old and has just come back from being totally refurbished. If are interested let me know and we can talk.


----------



## vwright

I bave a Ioli e machine myself . why did you have it refurbished


----------



## mlstarr

Long story.......I have had to replace a lot of small parts in the year and a half....but then I started having a problem with one of the bowls and they sent me a part to repair it. I put the part in via their directions they sent me. But then I started having other problems. After 8 1/2 hrs on this particular time with tech support they had no idea what else to do accept have me send the machine back to them. So I did....they completely refurbed it. They told me I had the part installed backwards....hmmmm didn't seem possible but I don't care I just wanted the machine back and working. So I have it back it is working ok now but again when it was being shipped back some things got out of alignment and I had to spend another 4 hrs on the phone with tech support trying to get everything back in alignment....because of this I just do no like the machine. It is too slow to do what I need to do and I just feel like it is time to move onto another machine and upgrade.

That being said......I have been buying all my crystals from Ioline because the first thing they mention when I have had a problem is that if I am not using their stones then that is more then likely the issue. I realize there HAS to be a more cost effective way to go on buying these stones....is there anyone out there that has a crystal press that can tell me if they purchase stones from anyone else to use in their crystal press....and how well these stones work.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Check with carol from slick art online. I believe she has the same machine and imports and sells stones.


----------



## ifusion

I dont have a cp anymore, but when I did, I found that the stones from coleman and company had a pretty good compatibility with the upside down rate. The person who I bought the CP from had used them. Still, the stones were kind of expensive from there but it had decent compatibility.

I had also ordered some from wholesalerhinestones.org (in florida). They were cheaper, and they worked ok too... but they didnt define the types of stones they were using, I think they were chinese, but they worked good for me too.


----------



## mlstarr

ifusion said:


> I dont have a cp anymore, but when I did, I found that the stones from coleman and company had a pretty good compatibility with the upside down rate. The person who I bought the CP from had used them. Still, the stones were kind of expensive from there but it had decent compatibility.
> 
> I had also ordered some from wholesalerhinestones.org (in florida). They were cheaper, and they worked ok too... but they didnt define the types of stones they were using, I think they were chinese, but they worked good for me too.


Thank you, I checked both of those places an they are basically the same price as Ioline actually a little more expensive. Still have not heard back from Slick Art.

So anyone else have any input on a more responsible place to buy stones for a Crystal Press II other then Ioline?


----------



## mlstarr

So sorry I meant More Reasonable Price


----------



## BBB

mlstarr said:


> Thank you, I checked both of those places an they are basically the same price as Ioline actually a little more expensive. Still have not heard back from Slick Art.
> 
> So anyone else have any input on a more responsible place to buy stones for a Crystal Press II other then Ioline?


I'm wondering this too - hoping someone will have a good source to share. I contacted Slick Art as well a while back but never heard back.


----------



## BBB

@allhamps Are you still selling crystal-press compatible stones??


----------



## mlstarr

BBB please let me know if you find a crystal press compatible stone because I am having no luck.


----------



## BlingItOn

Allamps website is slickartonline.com


----------



## mlstarr

I have tried trying to contact someone through the slick art website but I never get a response.


----------



## mlstarr

I have a question..does anyone have a Mesa Décor Automatic 6 bowl Rhinestone setting machine? If so how long have you had it and what is your opinion of it...for instance how many problems have you had with it etc......I have a Ioline Crystal Press that I have had for almost 2 years and I hate it....I am attending a ISS Show this week to look at buying the unit I mentioned above so I wanted opinions on it please. My main problem with the Crystal Press is that it spends more time down then working for me. I have approximately 300 designs and growing. I travel with my business on the road so I have to have at least 6 copies of each design with me when I travel. The Crystal Press cannot keep up with my work load. I considered buying another Crystal Press and running 2 of them but I have so much trouble with the first one I hate to spending another 6000.00 on another one. I would really appreciate your advice on the above machine. As you know it is a considerable amount of money and I do not want to spend the money and have the same sort of problems I have with the Crystal Press. My Crystal Press spends more time down then working.


----------



## best26102

The Machine is good.. it is the service that will drive you CRAZY !!!


----------



## allhamps

For those who tried to contact me via the website, I apologize. I don't know what happened but everything just went into limbo. Seems to be okay now. [email protected]. Wasn't ignoring you all


----------



## best26102

thank you Slick... I fully understand limbo at times... trying to upgrade to Win7 and not lose anything.


----------



## BBB

allhamps said:


> For those who tried to contact me via the website, I apologize. I don't know what happened but everything just went into limbo. Seems to be okay now. [email protected]. Wasn't ignoring you all


Hey there!! Wondering if you're still carrying Crystal Press compatible stones? I've been having mixed results with the stones I got elsewhere and am continuing my search for stones that will work in the CP without paying Ioline's prices... sigh...


----------



## allhamps

Yes I am still using and selling my stones for the CPII. They are not perfect but give good results andare good quality


----------



## CustomDivine

I am in the UK and I need a CAMS machine, I do not want to go for an Ioline as it's slower and the reviews are mostly negatively...

Anyone here from/in the UK with a CAMS?


----------



## pamnchris

Had the same problem after servicing our machine and cleaned the tips with alcohol and that seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## lesliefree

I recently purchased a shirt shop with a Décor S30-1H2C Automatic 2 color Rhinestone setting machine. They had hotfix era software. I hate it. Is there any recommendations for another software? I have corel draw for design. Just need to get the bling machine going. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## allhamps

Do you have the ability to do your design in your current software and export it in a format that can be used in ERA to send to the machine?


----------



## inspiroutfitters

I have coreldraw to design with. My problem is when I move it to the hotfix program it freezes up. If I design it in hotfix, when I add rhinestones it locks up. I have been back and forth with support.I just want to find something else to work with. All these issues are costing me work.


----------



## best26102

What are the specs of your computer memory, video card memory and when have you updated the drivers on the video card?

David


----------



## treacle

Hoping someone can jump in and help.

I have a 1v-2p which isn't detecting missing stones, it just carries on as though it picked up a stone! as for the stones that are actually there, it picks those up just fine. if i go to the output and test the vacuum on the very last digit on the right and do the test, the vacuum is at 40/41 and if i place a sheet of paper under it, it reads 86. It if thinks the stub/pin thing in the hopper plate is a stone and thinks it's placed it. We have adjusted all the alignment and it all seems fine.

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## ifusion

I would suggest taking the tip off the top gun and pushing a paper clip through it... you'll probably have a chipped stone or something stuck in there.

My theory on that is, since something is clogging the tip the air pressure sensor thinks it has a stone picked up so it continues through the process.

Also if that doesnt work, I've head of a sensor going bad, that if you bought the system new, they give you an extra one of.

I would probably lean towards a stone fragment stuck in the top tip.

steve


----------

